# Pets in a burning home...



## SmokeyBear (Nov 22, 2008)

I just found this article on another forum and it brought alot of questions to mind:
Pasco Man Jailed After Trying To Save Pets As Home Burns click here

Comments on the article varied:
*Errk*
_I know the logic. Man rushes in to save pets. Then firefughters have to go in and rescue him putting themselves in danger. But they would have to hold me back too if I though i could save my pets. Charges should be dropped._

*Earguy *
_Yeah. Instead of arresting him, he could have been "detained." Common sense should prevail. Unless he seriously injured an emergency responder, let him go. He has a burned-down house and dead pets he loved. He has enough grief._
*
pxlboy*
_i see this just like i see drugs; if you want to hurt yourself, you should be allowed--jesus. if my dog was in a danger, nothing is getting in my way._


*So here's the scenario : Being EMS workers we have a different take on many topics. However, if this was your home and your pets what would you do??*


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 22, 2008)

Grab my gear and do the best I could,

But no common sense must prevail, I do agree with earguy detain him and then let him go otherwise its like adding insult to injury.

I personally would never risk my life or anyone else's for my pet(s) as much as I love them you have to (scene size up) and weigh the risk vs benefit.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 22, 2008)

Too many variables. If the house is already engulfed, then it's time for some roast pup.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 22, 2008)

It's a dog, an animal. Period. Sorry, have loved my animals in a animal way but they can be replaced.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 22, 2008)

*Most of the time you won't go back because you can't.*

Too much hot smoke and noise.
Besides we have pet doors, maybe they'd get out on their own.
(Speaking of that, how many people here have cut cat doors into the garage from your house through that perfectly good two hour fire door, hmmm?).


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 22, 2008)

I would hope they were near me so I could take them out with me as I evacuated the house, but can't see myself trying to go back in for them.  I would definately be more concerned that my son made it out of the house than my pets.  It may sound harsh/cold, but I can always get other pets.  I would definately miss them and feel horrible about what happened to them, but human life is much more important to me than a cat or dog.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Nov 23, 2008)

"The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated." - Ghandi


----------



## TropicalJosiah (Nov 23, 2008)

The fluffy thing in the picture OP posted? No way.
My dogs could make it out on their own better then most humans I'm sure given an open door way.

No animal holds a value above a human IMO.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Nov 23, 2008)

TropicalJosiah said:


> No animal holds a value above a human IMO.


 
For the most part you are correct but I can think of a few people to make me disagree with your statement:unsure:

As for the OP I can not say whether the guy should get charged or not but for me I would try everything I could to save my pets or someone else's but like someone else said above you must use common sense. If the house is fully engulfed then the animals are more then likely dead.


----------



## TropicalJosiah (Nov 23, 2008)

Ya, for the OP Scenario.. fully engulfed structure fire, just foolish to enter.



EMTCop86 said:


> For the most part you are correct but I can think of a few people to make me disagree with your statement:unsure:



Perhaps so, but I am no person to judge another. I'll leave that to someone else, lest I be wrong....


----------



## SmokeyBear (Nov 23, 2008)

EMTCop86 said:


> For the most part you are correct but I can think of a few people to make me disagree with your statement:unsure:
> 
> As for the OP I can not say whether the guy should get charged or not but for me I would try everything I could to save my pets or someone else's but like someone else said above you must use common sense. If the house is fully engulfed then the animals are more then likely dead.




Yeah, I would have to side with you on this one  My pets are like family members. It would be a horrible experience to know that they were roasting alive. I would try everything to save the pets too



FF-EMT Diver said:


> Grab my gear and do the best I could,
> 
> But no common sense must prevail, I do agree with earguy detain him and then let him go otherwise its like adding insult to injury.
> ....



Agree 100% I have no idea why they arrested the poor schlub. According to the article, they had to post a 5000+ dollar bail on top of the fact that the man already lost his homes and his pets. I'm not sure what law enforcement was thinking at that point


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 23, 2008)

SmokeyBear said:


> Agree 100% I have no idea why they arrested the poor schlub. According to the article, they had to post a 5000+ dollar bail on top of the fact that the man already lost his homes and his pets. I'm not sure what law enforcement was thinking at that point



I'm sure that they didn't walk up to him and place him in cuffs as the very first thing they did.  I'm willing to bet that he was REPEATEDLY told to step back and repeatedly ignored those orders.  How many times do you need to tell a person not to enter a burning building before you cuff him for his own safety and yours?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 23, 2008)

I would not leave a burning house with out my piggies. They are my childrens, I love them dearly, and if I'm getting out, they're getting out too.


----------



## SmokeyBear (Nov 23, 2008)

Sasha said:


> I would not leave a burning house with out my piggies. They are my childrens, I love them dearly, and if I'm getting out, they're getting out too.



I think I would too 



ffemt8978 said:


> I'm sure that they didn't walk up to him and place him in cuffs as the very first thing they did.  I'm willing to bet that he was REPEATEDLY told to step back and repeatedly ignored those orders.  How many times do you need to tell a person not to enter a burning building before you cuff him for his own safety and yours?



That's a good point. My issue is that I can understand cuffing him, even putting him in jail for a night but, they charged the poor schlub with a felony. Adding on to what was already a horrific experience.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay, I apologize for missing the comments about Ghandi in this thread.  They have now been removed and let's keep this discussion on topic, please.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 23, 2008)

There animals .... period. Seriously, they are considered property, not humans. I can see attachment to a beloved pet, but let's get real. 

I am assure that there was an attempt to be professional but there comes a time for reality and safety to come first. If he attempted after the first time, yeah I too would have them cuffed. Sorry, endangering yourself is one thing but for my line F/F to have to jeopardize their lives is not in regard to human lives. 

Yeah it sad; but get a new one.

R/r 911


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 23, 2008)

EMTinNEPA said:


> "The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way its animals are treated." - Ghandi



Are you suggesting by posting this quote that the fire fighters should have gone into a fully engulfed building after pets?


----------



## Sasha (Nov 23, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> There animals .... period. Seriously, they are considered property, not humans. I can see attachment to a beloved pet, but let's get real.
> 
> I am assure that there was an attempt to be professional but there comes a time for reality and safety to come first. If he attempted after the first time, yeah I too would have them cuffed. Sorry, endangering yourself is one thing but for my line F/F to have to jeopardize their lives is not in regard to human lives.
> 
> ...



My "property" are my family. I love them more than I love most humans. Like I said, if I'm getting out, they're getting out too. And if someone tried to remove me with out them, I will kick scream and punch 'til they let me go.

But let's be real here, the piggies are big cowards, they would probably be half a mile ahead of me!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sasha said:


> My "property" are my family. I love them more than I love most humans. Like I said, if I'm getting out, they're getting out too. And if someone tried to remove me with out them, I will kick scream and punch 'til they let me go.
> 
> But let's be real here, the piggies are big cowards, they would probably be half a mile ahead of me!



And you would probably be joining the guy in the cell right next to him.

That's what we don't know about this situation.  We don't know what actions the arrested guy did that caused him to get arrested.  If he struck any FF/Police/EMS worker then he absolutely deserves to be in jail and the charges shouldn't be dropped.  If he interfered with firefighting operations, then he not only put his own life at risk, he risked those of the FF's and cops in addition to risking his neighbors lives and property.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 23, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> And you would probably be joining the guy in the cell right next to him.



That's ok, I could do jail, as long as my piggies were alive for when I got out. 

I'm tough. I can handle jail.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sasha said:


> That's ok, I could do jail, as long as my piggies were alive for when I got out.
> 
> I'm tough. I can handle jail.



I've got one word for you .........



*PACO!*



Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 23, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> i've got one word for you .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is doing well, thank you!!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey I always make a little bar-b-que. You have to remember, I am country boy. In the morning it might be a pet but by the afternoon dinner. Many times I remember petting an animal in the morning and putting gravy over it at night. 

R/r 911


----------



## Scout (Nov 24, 2008)

RID WHATT



dont you let it hang for a while


----------



## SmokeyBear (Nov 24, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> And you would probably be joining the guy in the cell right next to him.
> 
> That's what we don't know about this situation.  We don't know what actions the arrested guy did that caused him to get arrested.  If he struck any FF/Police/EMS worker then he absolutely deserves to be in jail and the charges shouldn't be dropped.  If he interfered with firefighting operations, then he not only put his own life at risk, he risked those of the FF's and cops in addition to risking his neighbors lives and property.




 The article mentions noone was hurt (from chasing him) so we have to assume that's the case. Problem is the guy may have struck the officers in blind grief--his house was burning and his pets were dying.  I can't tell you how many times I've been struck by half crazed patients and even family members. I never pressed charges. Cell is fine, detainment is ok--but the guy in the article was charged with a felony after loosing everything. IMHO whoever in the department pushed the issue has no soul. Just sayin :sad:


----------



## SmokeyBear (Nov 24, 2008)

Sasha said:


> I would not leave a burning house with out my piggies. They are my childrens, I love them dearly, and if I'm getting out, they're getting out too.




I think I would have to say I'm on your side here. The only thing that may stop me is if firefighters insisted on going in after me.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 24, 2008)

Scout said:


> RID WHATT
> 
> 
> 
> dont you let it hang for a while



Yeah, I'm a member of P.E.T.A. (people eating tasty animals )


----------



## FFMedic1911 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wouldn't have to worry about it.I don't let animals in the house.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 24, 2008)

R/R I absolutley love your version of PETA.

And I still say the guy should not be detained based on what I read/heard other than until the fire is out. Now I agree about interfering with FF placing them in danger but a FELONY???, Unless this guy pulled a weapon?, 

But Again I wasnt there so I dont know all the circumstances.


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 24, 2008)

The worst I ever saw was a woman whose chihuahua was inside a fully engulfed residence. She was absolutely out of control. We had to call LEOs to restrain her because she was repeatedly attempting to assault the chief (in the middle of extinguishing a structure fire) She kept screaming... "if it was a baby, you'd send someone in after it... That's my baby!!!" Chief finally told her.. "if it was a human baby and you left it home alone, you'd be in jail!" 

There is no reason to jeopordize human life for an animal. I love my animals. I have many of them. I just took in another one on Saturday. I wept when my husky mix/companion of 14 years died this September. I still tear up when I find her photos around the house. But they are animals! 

When the homeowner is unable to control themselves to the point where its dangerous to those doing their job.. its a crime. For it to warrant prosecution of a felony for the local prosecuting atty, there has to be certain criteria met. I'm sure it was met in this case, otherwise they would have pled it down to a lower charge.


----------

